# Austrian Neo Nazi embraces the EU



## Tommy Tainant

Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News

Commie global elite bastard "OMG".


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".









 Does this mean you are now for leaving the EU because the people you despise want to stay.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.








 To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.



Noted.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

*"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am,"*

Seems clear enough to me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".



WTF are you babbling about?

You know nothing about nothing, you know even less about my nation, our politics, our leaders. You post another ridiculous and inaccurately titled thread, you're a laugh a minute.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
Click to expand...


Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.

We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
Suck it up you nazi slag.


----------



## Stratford57

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
Click to expand...


Neighborhood watch in Wien! No fat f***s welcomed! Good for a beautiful city of Vienna and its guests, it will be safer there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you are now for leaving the EU because the people you despise want to stay.
Click to expand...


Herr Hofer has to use, um, neutral language shall we say, our election is being run again, so we must be as the Americans say vanilla.

My family are friends with Herr Hofer, he's no fan of the EU, our party the FPÖ have been Euroskeptic for years, nothing has changed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
Click to expand...


Our party are not "Neo-Nazi" you uneducated ignorant lunatic.

Go and suck a Muslim dick.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Stratford57 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neighborhood watch in Wien! No fat f***s wanted! Good for a beautiful city of Vienna and its guests, it will be safer there.
Click to expand...


This will happen yes, the watch.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
Click to expand...







You really are a stupid little pommy pudding!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Stratford57 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neighborhood watch in Wien! No fat f***s welcomed! Good for a beautiful city of Vienna and its guests, it will be safer there.
Click to expand...


The stupid bastard knows nothing about nothing, he spent a week in Russia sponsored by some Left-Wing group and thinks he's an "expert" on Russia, he spent a week in Latvia and thinks he's an "expert" on Latvia.

He's Welsh and yet posts threads trashing American states such as North Carolina, Oklahoma because of their politics, he's a classic Know Nothing Busy Body, or as the British call them Nosy Parker, he wades into areas that have NOTHING to do with him and always is reduced to having his ass handed to him.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

*"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," *

Suck it up you nazi slag.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid little pommy pudding!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


This is Tommy's ilk's favourite book, it's where they learned everything they know about political discussion.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neighborhood watch in Wien! No fat f***s welcomed! Good for a beautiful city of Vienna and its guests, it will be safer there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stupid bastard knows nothing about nothing, he spent a week in Russia sponsored by some Left-Wing group and thinks he's an "expert" on Russia, he spent a week in Latvia and thinks he's an "expert" on Latvia.
> 
> He's Welsh and yet posts threads trashing American states such as North Carolina, Oklahoma because of their politics, he's a classic Know Nothing Busy Body, or as the British call them Nosy Parker, he wades into areas that have NOTHING to do with him and always is reduced to having his ass handed to him.
Click to expand...


He is what Stalin called a "useful idiot"....a disposable local fool enabler!!! lmao

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid little pommy pudding!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


He's so stupid he called Mindful a "Nazi slag" in one thread, laughable and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> *"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," *
> 
> Suck it up you nazi slag.








Again; you show that you are a stupid ignorant fool!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> *"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," *
> 
> Suck it up you nazi slag.



Um, whatever or something


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," *
> 
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again; you show that you are a stupid ignorant fool!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


He's spamming his own thread now.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy HATES British Imperialism!!!


He HATES Wales and their part in killing blacks. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," *
> 
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again; you show that you are a stupid ignorant fool!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


All anyone needs to know about these lunatics, they say Donald Trump is Hitler and they say Vladimir Putin is Hitler, ie. everyone they disagree with is Hitler and a "Nazi"

They're very low level intellect, some of them are almost backwards, but all are idiots.,


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy HATES British Imperialism!!!
> 
> 
> He HATES Wales and their part in killing blacks.
> 
> Greg



He hates the English, the Irish, Germanics, Americans, Russians, he also hates white people, he's a bigot and a racist and a Xenophobe.

He likes Muslims, blacks, LGBT and now also he's a fanboy for Black Lives Matters.

He hates anything that's normal and champions everything that's perverted and degenerate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy HATES British Imperialism!!!
> 
> 
> He HATES Wales and their part in killing blacks.
> 
> Greg



That "Zulu" is a great film, exceptionally good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy HATES British Imperialism!!!
> 
> 
> He HATES Wales and their part in killing blacks.
> 
> Greg



Tommy's wet dream, that this is what the Wales National Football Team looks like in 2025, free of the hated white people, that's what his ilk mean when they babble about "Diversity", it means removing white people from the picture and replacing them with blacks and of course Muslims.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
Click to expand...


*Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.


----------



## gtopa1

Drummond said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
Click to expand...


Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist. 

Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.


What a champion!!!

Greg


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our party are not "Neo-Nazi" you uneducated ignorant lunatic.
> 
> Go and suck a Muslim dick.
Click to expand...


In Tommy-girl's book, if you aren't bending over and letting a million Muslims in your country, that makes you a "neo-Nazi".

The only people in Europe that represent the Nazis are the Muslims that Tommy-girl loves.  They hate Jews and Christians, they kill homosexuals, and they subjugate women. Yet he defends them and accuses people who don't like Muslims racists and "Nazis".


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy HATES British Imperialism!!!
> 
> 
> He HATES Wales and their part in killing blacks.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy's wet dream, that this is what the Wales National Football Team looks like in 2025, free of the hated white people, that's what his ilk mean when they babble about "Diversity", it means removing white people from the picture and replacing them with blacks and of course Muslims.
Click to expand...


Looks like the French team.


----------



## Phoenall

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about?
> 
> You know nothing about nothing, you know even less about my nation, our politics, our leaders. You post another ridiculous and inaccurately titled thread, you're a laugh a minute.
Click to expand...







 What do you expect from a waster who supports the left wing ideologies, and closes their mind to reality


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
Click to expand...







 Look at your politics tainted and see who is the real Nazi, you do know that only left wing morons can be nazi's dont you


----------



## gtopa1

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> Suck it up you nazi slag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our party are not "Neo-Nazi" you uneducated ignorant lunatic.
> 
> Go and suck a Muslim dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy-girl's book, if you aren't bending over and letting a million Muslims in your country, that makes you a "neo-Nazi".
> 
> The only people in Europe that represent the Nazis are the Muslims that Tommy-girl loves.  They hate Jews and Christians, they kill homosexuals, and they subjugate women. Yet he defends them and accuses people who don't like Muslims racists and "Nazis".
Click to expand...


Yep; he's NUTS!!!

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I am visiting Vienna later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I have never been a hooligan.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.

Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.

Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
Click to expand...


You are a liar. You boasted about smashing visiting England supporters. Your problem is you lie so much you can't even remember them all!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.








Greg


----------



## gtopa1




----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar. You boasted about smashing visiting England supporters. Your problem is you lie so much you can't even remember them all!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

No I didnt. Please show me the quote ?

As you have now descended into posting silly pix I guess your involvement in this thread is over ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The Austrians dont even want a referendum apart from a few fringe nutters.
_*
Although latest polls give him a lead over Mr Van der Bellen, a Gallup poll of 600 Austrians suggested 60% opposed any referendum and only 30% favoured an "Oexit".

Another survey by the Austrian Society for European Politics suggested that only 23% wanted to leave the EU, a decline of eight percentage points since its last poll in late April and early May.*_


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.



You IDIOT!!!



> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.



Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!

Greg


----------



## theHawk

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Tommy-girl just needs something new to lie about, especially since his "Brexit Busted" thread blew up in his face.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

No it isnt. You have produced fuck all.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

theHawk said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy-girl just needs something new to lie about, especially since his "Brexit Busted" thread blew up in his face.
Click to expand...

I am just quoting the Fuehrer from a news article. How is that a lie ?


----------



## gtopa1

Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??



> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer



Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Why are you nazis so sensitive about being called out ? You should embrace your deviancy.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you nazis so sensitive about being called out ? You should embrace your deviancy.
Click to expand...


There is a lovely Gulag at the end of your useful idiot life to the CAUSE, Comrade!!!

Greg


----------



## Toro

Tommy Tainant said:


> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".



You hit quite a nerve, there.

There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
Click to expand...

Usual suspects as well.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
Click to expand...

Lol.

Tammy: "...I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors...*"

Backing the Rebs !!

And another gem from Tommy Traitor, on hearing female nationalist party leader had cake thrown in her face:

Tammy:* "A house brick would have been more appropriate."*
Fascist Slag gets Caked

More pacifism from Tammy, on the Christian preacher who sustained severe head injuries from being attacked with a baseball bat:

Tammy: "*But not hard enough in my opinion.*"

"Christian" with "you deserve rape" banner gets hit with baseball bat.


But Tammy himself thinks sexual assault and rape when it happens to the women of Cologne is no worse than Wrexham football fans singing:

Tammy: "*And I have* *heard 30,000 football fans sing "get yer tits out for the lads,"*


Tammy, you certainly are a vulgarian AND a liar, AND a hypocrite AND a hooligan. Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Tammy: "...I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors...*"
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> And another gem from Tommy Traitor, on hearing female nationalist party leader had cake thrown in her face:
> 
> Tammy:* "A house brick would have been more appropriate."*
> Fascist Slag gets Caked
> 
> More pacifism from Tammy, on the Christian preacher who sustained severe head injuries from being attacked with a baseball bat:
> 
> Tammy: "*But not hard enough in my opinion.*"
> 
> "Christian" with "you deserve rape" banner gets hit with baseball bat.
> 
> 
> But Tammy himself thinks sexual assault and rape when it happens to the women of Cologne is no worse than Wrexham football fans singing:
> 
> Tammy: "*And I have* *heard 30,000 football fans sing "get yer tits out for the lads,"*
> 
> 
> Tammy, you certainly are a vulgarian AND a liar, AND a hypocrite AND a hooligan. Lol.
Click to expand...

Lol - there is no proof that I am any of those things. You are clutching at straws because you are fundamentally a liar.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Tammy: "...I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors...*"
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> And another gem from Tommy Traitor, on hearing female nationalist party leader had cake thrown in her face:
> 
> Tammy:* "A house brick would have been more appropriate."*
> Fascist Slag gets Caked
> 
> More pacifism from Tammy, on the Christian preacher who sustained severe head injuries from being attacked with a baseball bat:
> 
> Tammy: "*But not hard enough in my opinion.*"
> 
> "Christian" with "you deserve rape" banner gets hit with baseball bat.
> 
> 
> But Tammy himself thinks sexual assault and rape when it happens to the women of Cologne is no worse than Wrexham football fans singing:
> 
> Tammy: "*And I have* *heard 30,000 football fans sing "get yer tits out for the lads,"*
> 
> 
> Tammy, you certainly are a vulgarian AND a liar, AND a hypocrite AND a hooligan. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol - there is no proof that I am any of those things. You are clutching at straws because you are fundamentally a liar.
Click to expand...

Your own words, and these are just a few of many, show you for the lying, hypocritical, violence-embracing, vulgarian, ill-educated, hooligan you are.
Fascist tubby Tammy


----------



## Iceweasel

Tommy Tainant said:


> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.


Since the topic you possited is full of shit your thread failed right out of the gate.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> To lament over the defeat that led to islam being kicked out of Europe, I wonder who you will side with this time round?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
Click to expand...


?????????

I'm tempted to ask a bizarre question, then ... have you even READ all your posts ??


----------



## theHawk

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Tammy: "...I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors...*"
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> And another gem from Tommy Traitor, on hearing female nationalist party leader had cake thrown in her face:
> 
> Tammy:* "A house brick would have been more appropriate."*
> Fascist Slag gets Caked
> 
> More pacifism from Tammy, on the Christian preacher who sustained severe head injuries from being attacked with a baseball bat:
> 
> Tammy: "*But not hard enough in my opinion.*"
> 
> "Christian" with "you deserve rape" banner gets hit with baseball bat.
> 
> 
> But Tammy himself thinks sexual assault and rape when it happens to the women of Cologne is no worse than Wrexham football fans singing:
> 
> Tammy: "*And I have* *heard 30,000 football fans sing "get yer tits out for the lads,"*
> 
> 
> Tammy, you certainly are a vulgarian AND a liar, AND a hypocrite AND a hooligan. Lol.
Click to expand...


LMAO.  I'm glad this board has hacks like Tommy-girl.  It's good to expose these leftist nuts to show everyone exactly what they are...dumb c-nts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
Click to expand...


The OP title is inaccurate.

No nerves have been hit, it's another of the Troll's garbage thread's.

Talking about the usual suspects, you're one of the usual suspects, I thought you'd have to comment, you being one of the only 4 people at this forum that like the Troll, you know who the other 3 are.

The Asian Stock Markets will be opening in a few hours, hadn't you better get ready to see what's happening, you know your ilk only cares about the filthy lucre.

Tommy's a Neo-Fascist Skinhead, typical that your ilk would like him.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the topic you possited is full of shit your thread failed right out of the gate.
Click to expand...


He should be happy that his garbage thread has been livened up, I mean he's lucky when he posts a thread if it gets more than 20 comments, he's posted more threads that have had less than 5 comments and dropped like a rock.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy-girl just needs something new to lie about, especially since his "Brexit Busted" thread blew up in his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just quoting the Fuehrer from a news article. How is that a lie ?
Click to expand...


Hey Welsh Skinhead.

You're so stupid you don't even understand how stupid you are. Don't push it you fat Skinhead, you're already on thin ice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy should be easy to recognise in Wien, he'll be the Welsh fat fuck waddling about dragging his knuckles across the asphalt.
> 
> We better warn Wien that later this year it's about to be polluted by an uneducated fat fuck who couldn't find his ass with a map and a torch, WTF someone as unsophisticated as Idiot Troll wants to go to Wien for beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Austrias leading neo nazi clings to the EU.
> *Suck it up you nazi slag*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your 'nazi slag' jibe is disgusting*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy's also Welsh. He belongs to some Football team and brags about being a hooligan in his younger days. Wrexham nobodies!!! He bragsd about being a Communist.
> 
> Meanwhile; love Cardiff Arms Park!!!! I booed Finane when the maggot king hit Price.
> 
> 
> What a champion!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been a hooligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Tammy: "...I *am Welsh and in my younger days I liked nothing more than laying fists on our English oppressors...*"
> 
> Backing the Rebs !!
> 
> And another gem from Tommy Traitor, on hearing female nationalist party leader had cake thrown in her face:
> 
> Tammy:* "A house brick would have been more appropriate."*
> Fascist Slag gets Caked
> 
> More pacifism from Tammy, on the Christian preacher who sustained severe head injuries from being attacked with a baseball bat:
> 
> Tammy: "*But not hard enough in my opinion.*"
> 
> "Christian" with "you deserve rape" banner gets hit with baseball bat.
> 
> 
> But Tammy himself thinks sexual assault and rape when it happens to the women of Cologne is no worse than Wrexham football fans singing:
> 
> Tammy: "*And I have* *heard 30,000 football fans sing "get yer tits out for the lads,"*
> 
> 
> Tammy, you certainly are a vulgarian AND a liar, AND a hypocrite AND a hooligan. Lol.
Click to expand...


Tommy's a Skinhead, he can't do the Hooligan thing anymore because he's too fat and waddles.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Austrians dont even want a referendum apart from a few fringe nutters.
> _*
> Although latest polls give him a lead over Mr Van der Bellen, a Gallup poll of 600 Austrians suggested 60% opposed any referendum and only 30% favoured an "Oexit".
> 
> Another survey by the Austrian Society for European Politics suggested that only 23% wanted to leave the EU, a decline of eight percentage points since its last poll in late April and early May.*_



Your Opinion Polls said that the British election was a hung parliament and Cameron won, your opinion polls said Remain would win and Leave won.

Opinion Polls, who cares what they say.

Why are you so bothered with my nation, it's none of your business you fat Skinhead.

All you should be afraid of and ilk like you, is that WE are going to win, my nation is going to have Patriotic leadership and there's not a thing that losers like YOU can do about it.

You're a loser, you were born to be a loser, you're nothing, you're a fat sad Skinhead and a keyboard warrior, you're in no position to change anything, you know nobody in a position of actual power, you never have, you never will, you're a sad idiot and as such you exist just for people like me to laugh at and make fun of, you're nothing, you're an insect.

Nobody cares what you think or comment on ANY topic, you're only being tolerated because it's entertaining for so many people to make fun of you and show how pathetic you are.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP title is inaccurate.
> 
> No nerves have been hit, it's another of the Troll's garbage thread's.
> 
> Talking about the usual suspects, you're one of the usual suspects, I thought you'd have to comment, you being one of the only 4 people at this forum that like the Troll, you know who the other 3 are.
> 
> The Asian Stock Markets will be opening in a few hours, hadn't you better get ready to see what's happening, you know your ilk only cares about the filthy lucre.
> 
> Tommy's a Neo-Fascist Skinhead, typical that your ilk would like him.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


Lunazigrl says "what"


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians dont even want a referendum apart from a few fringe nutters.
> _*
> Although latest polls give him a lead over Mr Van der Bellen, a Gallup poll of 600 Austrians suggested 60% opposed any referendum and only 30% favoured an "Oexit".
> 
> Another survey by the Austrian Society for European Politics suggested that only 23% wanted to leave the EU, a decline of eight percentage points since its last poll in late April and early May.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Opinion Polls said that the British election was a hung parliament and Cameron won, your opinion polls said Remain would win and Leave won.
> 
> Opinion Polls, who cares what they say.
> 
> Why are you so bothered with my nation, it's none of your business you fat Skinhead.
> 
> All you should be afraid of and ilk like you, is that WE are going to win, my nation is going to have Patriotic leadership and there's not a thing that losers like YOU can do about it.
> 
> You're a loser, you were born to be a loser, you're nothing, you're a fat sad Skinhead and a keyboard warrior, you're in no position to change anything, you know nobody in a position of actual power, you never have, you never will, you're a sad idiot and as such you exist just for people like me to laugh at and make fun of, you're nothing, you're an insect.
> 
> Nobody cares what you think or comment on ANY topic, you're only being tolerated because it's entertaining for so many people to make fun of you and show how pathetic you are.
Click to expand...


It's entertaining how yoar his bitch!  

lol


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isnt. You have produced fuck all.
Click to expand...








Typical Nazi trait when losing the argument, dissolve the debate into a foul mouthed tirade because there is nothing else to resort to. We see it all the time with the racist members of the union who blame the English for everything that goes wrong


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians dont even want a referendum apart from a few fringe nutters.
> _*
> Although latest polls give him a lead over Mr Van der Bellen, a Gallup poll of 600 Austrians suggested 60% opposed any referendum and only 30% favoured an "Oexit".
> 
> Another survey by the Austrian Society for European Politics suggested that only 23% wanted to leave the EU, a decline of eight percentage points since its last poll in late April and early May.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Opinion Polls said that the British election was a hung parliament and Cameron won, your opinion polls said Remain would win and Leave won.
> 
> Opinion Polls, who cares what they say.
> 
> Why are you so bothered with my nation, it's none of your business you fat Skinhead.
> 
> All you should be afraid of and ilk like you, is that WE are going to win, my nation is going to have Patriotic leadership and there's not a thing that losers like YOU can do about it.
> 
> You're a loser, you were born to be a loser, you're nothing, you're a fat sad Skinhead and a keyboard warrior, you're in no position to change anything, you know nobody in a position of actual power, you never have, you never will, you're a sad idiot and as such you exist just for people like me to laugh at and make fun of, you're nothing, you're an insect.
> 
> Nobody cares what you think or comment on ANY topic, you're only being tolerated because it's entertaining for so many people to make fun of you and show how pathetic you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's entertaining how yoar his bitch!
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Um no, as usual you're wrong, you're as stupid as he is.

Tommy is EVERYONE else's bitch, which is why every thread he posts or posts in he gets his ass handed to him.

Toro The Stupid Dumb Fuck.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP title is inaccurate.
> 
> No nerves have been hit, it's another of the Troll's garbage thread's.
> 
> Talking about the usual suspects, you're one of the usual suspects, I thought you'd have to comment, you being one of the only 4 people at this forum that like the Troll, you know who the other 3 are.
> 
> The Asian Stock Markets will be opening in a few hours, hadn't you better get ready to see what's happening, you know your ilk only cares about the filthy lucre.
> 
> Tommy's a Neo-Fascist Skinhead, typical that your ilk would like him.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunazigrl says "what"
Click to expand...


You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you nazis so sensitive about being called out ? You should embrace your deviancy.
Click to expand...








 And just were have you called them out, as all you have done is show that you are as clueless as monte the know nothing


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you is on topic. Par for the course when you have no argument.
> 
> Austrias leading neo nazi, contrary to what we have been told, wants to remain a part of the EU.
> 
> Mrs Merkel will be well pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Article I VerbotsG, the Nazi Party, its paramilitary organisations such as _SS_, _SA_, the National Socialist Motor Corps and National Socialist Flyers Corps, as well as all affiliated associations were dissolved and banned; any restructuring is forbidden. To underpin the prohibition, the _Verbotsgesetz_ itself, though constitutional law, comprises several penal provisions classifying any act of (re-)engagement in National Socialist activities (_Wiederbetätigung_) as a punishable offense. Section 3 h VerbotsG included in 1992 states that
> 
> whoever in a printed work, on broadcasting or in any other media,
> or whoever otherwise publicly in a matter that it makes it accessible to many people,
> denies, belittles, condones or tries to justify the Nazi genocide or other Nazi crimes against humanity
> shall be punished with imprisonment for one year up to ten years, in the case of special perilousness of the offender or the engagement up to twenty years. All cases are to be tried by jury.
> 
> The provisions concerning the denazification in Austria have been rendered inoperative by a 1957 amnesty. Former members of Nazi organisations were banned from the 1945 legislative election. The initial death penalty was abolished in 1950.
> 
> *Application*
> In 1985 the Austrian Constitutional Court ruled that the remaining regulations are directly applicable in the country's legal system, binding every court and every administrative agency of Austria. Upon the 1992 amendment, the Austrian Supreme Court stated that any reasoning or argumentation concerning the Nazi genocide and the Nazi crimes against humanity is no admissible evidence.
> 
> Up to today numeorus verdicts are handed down by Austrian courts based on the _Verbotsgesetz_, most notably the conviction of David Irving at the Vienna _Landesgericht für Strafsachen_ on 20 February 2006.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a casual perusal of wiki shows that your premise is bollocks!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isnt. You have produced fuck all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Nazi trait when losing the argument, dissolve the debate into a foul mouthed tirade because there is nothing else to resort to. We see it all the time with the racist members of the union who blame the English for everything that goes wrong
Click to expand...


The OP is a Skinhead, he's also a bigot and a racist and a Xenophobe.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usual suspects as well.
Click to expand...







 You being the biggest culprit


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usual suspects as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being the biggest culprit
Click to expand...


Someone who champions The Perverts Agenda of Transgendering and men doing men and women doing women, as being in any way normal and healthy, has no moral ground to stand upon.

How many men in their mid-50s who say that they're Heterosexual champion the above, not to mention fanatically posting pro-Islam Propaganda, even trashing their own nationals to suggest that the Islamics are better than the native Brits.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## Tommy Tainant

I had better be careful because OMG I am "on thin ice" so I had "better watch out".

But surely there is an expectation that people will actually engage with the topic rather than act like infants ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP title is inaccurate.
> 
> No nerves have been hit, it's another of the Troll's garbage thread's.
> 
> Talking about the usual suspects, you're one of the usual suspects, I thought you'd have to comment, you being one of the only 4 people at this forum that like the Troll, you know who the other 3 are.
> 
> The Asian Stock Markets will be opening in a few hours, hadn't you better get ready to see what's happening, you know your ilk only cares about the filthy lucre.
> 
> Tommy's a Neo-Fascist Skinhead, typical that your ilk would like him.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunazigrl says "what"
Click to expand...


I see you've read the below book also


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you nazis so sensitive about being called out ? You should embrace your deviancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just were have you called them out, as all you have done is show that you are as clueless as monte the know nothing
Click to expand...


The OP thread title is horsecrap, nowhere in the BBC linked article is that thread title included, as usual the Skinhead is full of excrement.

What would happen if someone posted a thread about say, Hillary, and had the title.

Hillary The Commie blah blah.

The link they included was entirely different, yes they'd get called out for being full of horsecrap. Don't forget, this stupid fat pervert also thinks UKIP are "Neo-Nazi's", actually everyone it doesn't like is a "Nazi" or a "Neo-Nazi", it even called Mindful a "Nazi slag" showing how stupid it is, considering Mindful is Jewish herself.

I should add, Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor, jroc, for most part I get along fine with them all and for most part they get along fine with me, maybe it's because they're emotionally mature people who are devoid of psychological issues and/or other issues.

The Toro type, have some issues, that's their problem and not mine.

As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues. No wonder they comprise the 4 people who like The Skinhead, he's a loser with issues also.

The Skinhead is as dumb as a box of hammers, like all stupid people, it thinks it's clever.

I've never not laughed out loud at the stupid Skinhead's comments, each one is more hilariously stupid as the previous one, he's got actual comedic talent going on, only he's unintentionally funny.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say neo-Nazi, Tommy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right presidential candidate Norbert Hofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I reject the "far right" label. So you are claiming something that isn't in their article, Pinko!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you nazis so sensitive about being called out ? You should embrace your deviancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just were have you called them out, as all you have done is show that you are as clueless as monte the know nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP thread title is horsecrap, nowhere in the BBC linked article is that thread title included, as usual the Skinhead is full of excrement.
> 
> What would happen if someone posted a thread about say, Hillary, and had the title.
> 
> Hillary The Commie blah blah.
> 
> The link they included was entirely different, yes they'd get called out for being full of horsecrap. Don't forget, this stupid fat pervert also thinks UKIP are "Neo-Nazi's", actually everyone it doesn't like is a "Nazi" or a "Neo-Nazi", it even called Mindful a "Nazi slag" showing how stupid it is, considering Mindful is Jewish herself.
> 
> It's as dumb as a box of hammers, like all stupid people, it thinks it's clever.
> 
> I've never not laughed out loud at the stupid Skinhead's comments, each one is more hilariously stupid as the previous one, he's got actual comedic talent going on, only he's unintentionally funny.
Click to expand...


But the substance is sound. Herr Fuehrer has been widely quoted on this. Maybe he wants to secure a better future for young Austrians like the two young lads in my signature pic.

He loves the European Union. Loves it.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?



I am not.

I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> I had better be careful because OMG I am "on thin ice" so I had "better watch out".
> 
> But surely there is an expectation that people will actually engage with the topic rather than act like infants ?



You are on thin ice.

You hardly engage on the topic in threads, most of your comments are designed to begin arguments.

Why should anyone engage on the topic in this thread, your OP title is inaccurate, it's horsecrap, therefore all this thread deserves is what it's been getting from everyone, derision.

My name for you is The Skinhead, it's what I'll refer to you as now. Now fuck off.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.



Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.

One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Back to the topic under discussion.

This is a quote from the article.


*After UK voters backed Brexit, he said Austria might also hold a referendum.
However, he has now made clear he thinks leaving would be a "mistake".
"I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," he told Die Presse newspaper (in German).
*
This is a huge shift of position and contrary to previous statements.

It would appear that the Presidential race is between two pro Europe candidates.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
Click to expand...


Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.

We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again

It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.

Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.

Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.


----------



## Toro

Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
Click to expand...


I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.  

They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
Click to expand...


*"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself." 
*
The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.

Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.

I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.

If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.
> 
> They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.
Click to expand...


*"I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich." 
*
So do you get free stuff?

Another that's been discontinued is Ardbeg 17, my Father-in-Law is a fan, he's got a stock of them in the cellar.

People who drink regular whisky, don't know what a proper whisky tastes like, the stuff you can buy in shops is just pretty awful and actually just the aroma makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.



All that counts is winning, nothing else matters.

No candidate runs a campaign not to win.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Back to the topic under discussion.
> 
> This is a quote from the article.
> 
> 
> *After UK voters backed Brexit, he said Austria might also hold a referendum.
> However, he has now made clear he thinks leaving would be a "mistake".
> "I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," he told Die Presse newspaper (in German).
> *
> This is a huge shift of position and contrary to previous statements.
> 
> It would appear that the Presidential race is between two pro Europe candidates.



Yes we notice your new sig line picture, you don't even hide that you're just a little Troll do you. Is that your new jerk off material, staring at that picture, you'd love a black dick in your mouth wouldn't you? Maybe you've already sucked black dick.

Again my nation and my nations politics have nothing to do with you, it's none of your business. I'm not discussing things with you that have nothing to do with you and losers like you have no influence upon my people or my nation. Period.

You're so influential you couldn't even convince Wales to vote Remain.

When the Brexit thing was happening, I never made ONE comment during that, you being a typical busy body feel the need to comment on every nations political campaigns, again what does North Carolina and Oklahoma have to do with you, does what they do directly affect you? No.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic under discussion.
> 
> This is a quote from the article.
> 
> 
> *After UK voters backed Brexit, he said Austria might also hold a referendum.
> However, he has now made clear he thinks leaving would be a "mistake".
> "I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," he told Die Presse newspaper (in German).
> *
> This is a huge shift of position and contrary to previous statements.
> 
> It would appear that the Presidential race is between two pro Europe candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we notice your new sig line picture, you don't even hide that you're just a little Troll do you. Is that your new jerk off material, staring at that picture, you'd love a black dick in your mouth wouldn't you? Maybe you've already sucked black dick.
> 
> Again my nation and my nations politics have nothing to do with you, it's none of your business. I'm not discussing things with you that have nothing to do with you and losers like you have no influence upon my people or my nation. Period.
> 
> You're so influential you couldn't even convince Wales to vote Remain.
> 
> When the Brexit thing was happening, I never made ONE comment during that, you being a typical busy body feel the need to comment on every nations political campaigns, again what does North Carolina and Oklahoma have to do with you, does what they do directly affect you? No.
Click to expand...

Its a lovely pic showing inter-racial harmony at a time of great tension in the world. Only a sicko would have a problem with it.

Anyway.......perhaps you could provide me with a list of topics I am allowed OMG to discuss ? Huh.


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit quite a nerve, there.
> 
> There are about 50 posts in this thread, and only one appears to have actually addressed the issue.  The rest are ad hominem attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP title is inaccurate.
> 
> No nerves have been hit, it's another of the Troll's garbage thread's.
> 
> Talking about the usual suspects, you're one of the usual suspects, I thought you'd have to comment, you being one of the only 4 people at this forum that like the Troll, you know who the other 3 are.
> 
> The Asian Stock Markets will be opening in a few hours, hadn't you better get ready to see what's happening, you know your ilk only cares about the filthy lucre.
> 
> Tommy's a Neo-Fascist Skinhead, typical that your ilk would like him.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunazigrl says "what"
Click to expand...


You really are SCUM!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.



*"He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins."
*
This is, or these are the key points, Merkel and Juncker have already stated they want more centralisation, so there you have it on that one, they push forward with that and we'll be having a Referendum.

If Turkey joins, we're out and that's it, our leader HC Strache has said this for several years, if Turkey joins, we're out and he's even said that we won't have a Referendum, we'll just walk.

MORE Leftist violence now.

Linksradikale wüten: 123 Polizisten verletzt

Leftists have been violently rioting in Berlin, so far 123 police have been injured, so far 80 arrests. The police have had bottles, firecrackers, stones thrown at them and have been beaten and kicked by the Leftist scum.

Our people never act like this, our people never riot and we respect the police.

So are you going to condemn these Leftists, or are they okay with you because they're NOT Rightists? 

This is the sort of thing Tommy Skinhead likes, in his youth he would have been a violent Leftist, he's made posts at this forum saying how he used to enjoy beating up the English.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic under discussion.
> 
> This is a quote from the article.
> 
> 
> *After UK voters backed Brexit, he said Austria might also hold a referendum.
> However, he has now made clear he thinks leaving would be a "mistake".
> "I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," he told Die Presse newspaper (in German).
> *
> This is a huge shift of position and contrary to previous statements.
> 
> It would appear that the Presidential race is between two pro Europe candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we notice your new sig line picture, you don't even hide that you're just a little Troll do you. Is that your new jerk off material, staring at that picture, you'd love a black dick in your mouth wouldn't you? Maybe you've already sucked black dick.
> 
> Again my nation and my nations politics have nothing to do with you, it's none of your business. I'm not discussing things with you that have nothing to do with you and losers like you have no influence upon my people or my nation. Period.
> 
> You're so influential you couldn't even convince Wales to vote Remain.
> 
> When the Brexit thing was happening, I never made ONE comment during that, you being a typical busy body feel the need to comment on every nations political campaigns, again what does North Carolina and Oklahoma have to do with you, does what they do directly affect you? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a lovely pic showing inter-racial harmony at a time of great tension in the world. Only a sicko would have a problem with it.
> 
> Anyway.......perhaps you could provide me with a list of topics I am allowed OMG to discuss ? Huh.
Click to expand...


You are the sicko you perverted freak.


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
Click to expand...


You are being an idiot!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.
> 
> They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.
Click to expand...


Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic under discussion.
> 
> This is a quote from the article.
> 
> 
> *After UK voters backed Brexit, he said Austria might also hold a referendum.
> However, he has now made clear he thinks leaving would be a "mistake".
> "I'm not in favour of an Austrian exit from the European Union; I've been annoyed for days that people have assumed I am," he told Die Presse newspaper (in German).
> *
> This is a huge shift of position and contrary to previous statements.
> 
> It would appear that the Presidential race is between two pro Europe candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we notice your new sig line picture, you don't even hide that you're just a little Troll do you. Is that your new jerk off material, staring at that picture, you'd love a black dick in your mouth wouldn't you? Maybe you've already sucked black dick.
> 
> Again my nation and my nations politics have nothing to do with you, it's none of your business. I'm not discussing things with you that have nothing to do with you and losers like you have no influence upon my people or my nation. Period.
> 
> You're so influential you couldn't even convince Wales to vote Remain.
> 
> When the Brexit thing was happening, I never made ONE comment during that, you being a typical busy body feel the need to comment on every nations political campaigns, again what does North Carolina and Oklahoma have to do with you, does what they do directly affect you? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a lovely pic showing inter-racial harmony at a time of great tension in the world. Only a sicko would have a problem with it.
> 
> Anyway.......perhaps you could provide me with a list of topics I am allowed OMG to discuss ? Huh.
Click to expand...


You could post the picture of the little boy who's being "made" into a little girl, you've posted that on multiple occasions in other threads, so why not have that as your next sig line picture.

Yousaidwhat you've been in those threads where The Skinhead has posted the picture to which I refer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.
> 
> They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


It could be possible to have a normal discussion with Toro, like I'm able to have normal discussions with Roudy, ironrosie, The Professor, Mindful and jroc and vice-versa.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.


Its a strange one.I think the Brexit fall out must have rattled him. Cant think of any other reason he would flip.


----------



## DarkFury

Tommy Tainant said:


> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".


*Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*


----------



## DarkFury

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even make sense, are you drunk again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.
> 
> They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be possible to have a normal discussion with Toro, like I'm able to have normal discussions with Roudy, ironrosie, The Professor, Mindful and jroc and vice-versa.
Click to expand...

*With Toro no.
She is a frustrated lesbian.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
Click to expand...


Or even better Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a strange one.I think the Brexit fall out must have rattled him. Cant think of any other reason he would flip.
Click to expand...


Herr Hofer doesn't read your comments, so he doesn't give a shit what you think.

He also hasn't flipped you stupid Skinhead.


----------



## DarkFury

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...

*He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It appears he is backtracking.  He did leave open a referendum if there is more centralization or if Turkey joins.  But it's pretty obvious that he has changed his position.  He wants to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a strange one.I think the Brexit fall out must have rattled him. Cant think of any other reason he would flip.
Click to expand...


Tommy taking on the English supporters when he was younger.






Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Wrexham supporters.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Wrexham players

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
> 
> I will be imbuing in a Bruichladdich 16, a Macallan 12 and a Bookers later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruichladdich 16, an excellent choice.
> 
> We have been given an Glendiddich 30, we've had this since February unopened, we might open it in November when I'm officially allowed to have a drink again
> 
> It's description is: Finely balanced, with substantial oak matched by fruit and luscious sherry notes.
> 
> Palate: Complex and seductively woody, emphasised by a floral sweetness.
> 
> Finish: Exceedingly long, honeyed and warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am distantly related to the original owners and distillers of Glenfiddich.
> 
> They don't make Bruichladdich 16 any more, and it's hard to buy.  So I bought a half dozen bottles and drink it slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be possible to have a normal discussion with Toro, like I'm able to have normal discussions with Roudy, ironrosie, The Professor, Mindful and jroc and vice-versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *With Toro no.
> She is a frustrated lesbian.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Wrexham players
> 
> Greg



When The Skinhead looks at that picture he gets his 3" woody.


----------



## gtopa1

bbl....that was fun!!!

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
Click to expand...


I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is 








































ADOLF  

Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.

Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.

USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.



What about your sick fantasies? Wanting to have sex with black men, probably wanting to be whipped by a butch lesbian wearing an SS uniform, those are just two of your sick fantasies.

Don't say they aren't your fantasies, your unhealthy obsession with black men and your bizarre Nazi fetish, both suggest that these are some of your fantasies.

Why else do you constantly babble about it all, your mind is consumed with this crap.

How many other men in their mid-50s who state they're Hetereosexual would have THIS picture as a sig line? You're not normal.






Edited to add comment.


----------



## DarkFury

Tommy Tainant said:


> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.


*Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
Click to expand...


He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.

Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about?
> 
> You know nothing about nothing, you know even less about my nation, our politics, our leaders. You post another ridiculous and inaccurately titled thread, you're a laugh a minute.
Click to expand...

My goodness you are trolling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about?
> 
> You know nothing about nothing, you know even less about my nation, our politics, our leaders. You post another ridiculous and inaccurately titled thread, you're a laugh a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness you are trolling.
Click to expand...


Say's the Troll, so now from the 4 people who seem to like The Skinhead, we've had 2 post in this thread, just the other 2 to post now and then that's The Skinhead's limit.

Ravi's in the small group who have psychological issues and are obsessed with me, she's so obsessed she mentions me in threads that have nothing to do with me.

Ravi darling, get help with your problems please.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOLF
> 
> Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.
> 
> Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name
Click to expand...

Why would anyone be surprised that Adolf is a very popular name in Austria?


----------



## Ravi

Off topic, but my spell check didn't even recognize the word Austria.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOLF
> 
> Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.
> 
> Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that Adolf is a very popular name in Austria?
Click to expand...


Go and grab your dildo you sick weirdo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Off topic, but my spell check didn't even recognize the word Austria.



That's because you're not intelligent enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian far-right leader Hofer against leaving EU - BBC News
> 
> Commie global elite bastard "OMG".
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOLF
> 
> Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.
> 
> Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that Adolf is a very popular name in Austria?
Click to expand...


Would you prefer Mohammed?


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Move to another country Tommy. South Africa would be good for you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOLF
> 
> Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.
> 
> Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that Adolf is a very popular name in Austria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and grab your dildo you sick weirdo.
Click to expand...

Can it with the sex talk, creeper.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even better Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> *He has those two faggots kissing in his signature. He a KNOWN homo is crying out for his need of a buck negro.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give The Skinhead a thrill now. One of my Uncle's has just texted me, his name is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOLF
> 
> Adolf has been a popular name for more than 300 years in my nation.
> 
> Better than Britain, where the most popular name is now Mohammed, Mohammed is such a good British name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised that Adolf is a very popular name in Austria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go and grab your dildo you sick weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can it with the sex talk, creeper.
Click to expand...


Well in your term, can it with the weird obsession you have with me, creeper.

You give the impression, like The Skinhead that you have a bizarre Nazi fetish, this is your problem not mine, stop projecting your weird fetish onto other people who have NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So do you get free stuff?



Ha!  I wish!



> Another that's been discontinued is Ardbeg 17, my Father-in-Law is a fan, he's got a stock of them in the cellar.



I'm not a fan of the heavily peated Islays.  When I first tried Laphroig, I thought I was biting into a bog.  I do like the non-peated Islays, though.  The islands on the west coast make great whisky.  I have Tobermory, Bunnahabhain and Oban in my collection.

The "problem" with the whisky industry is that the fucking Chinese have been buying  Macallan 18 was $128 five years ago.  Today, it's over $200.  Because so many distilleries are running out, they are turning to non-age expression whiskies.  Those are nowhere near as good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you get free stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another that's been discontinued is Ardbeg 17, my Father-in-Law is a fan, he's got a stock of them in the cellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the heavily peated Islays.  When I first tried Laphroig, I thought I was biting into a bog.  I do like the non-peated Islays, though.  The islands on the west coast make great whisky.  I have Tobermory, Bunnahabhain and Oban in my collection.
> 
> The "problem" with the whisky industry is that the fucking Chinese have been buying  Macallan 18 was $128 five years ago.  Today, it's over $200.  Because so many distilleries are running out, they are turning to non-age expression whiskies.  Those are nowhere near as good.
Click to expand...


The last drink of something I had was a nice Bunnahabhain 12, I've not attempted any of the Ardbeg 17, I know what you mean about heavily peated Islays.

You're correct about the Chinese buying up the best stock, the only solution is to put sanctions on China, in return for a lifting of the sanctions they must give back all that good whisky they've bought up.


----------



## saveliberty

It is nice the trolls surface every once and a while, so we know they are still lurking.


----------



## saveliberty

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you get free stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I wish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another that's been discontinued is Ardbeg 17, my Father-in-Law is a fan, he's got a stock of them in the cellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the heavily peated Islays.  When I first tried Laphroig, I thought I was biting into a bog.  I do like the non-peated Islays, though.  The islands on the west coast make great whisky.  I have Tobermory, Bunnahabhain and Oban in my collection.
> 
> The "problem" with the whisky industry is that the fucking Chinese have been buying  Macallan 18 was $128 five years ago.  Today, it's over $200.  Because so many distilleries are running out, they are turning to non-age expression whiskies.  Those are nowhere near as good.
Click to expand...


Wish I talked alcoholic...or whatever you call it.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.

But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
Click to expand...


*"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
*
We agree on all points.

*"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
*
When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?

This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.

If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.

The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.


----------



## anotherlife

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
> *
> We agree on all points.
> 
> *"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
> *
> When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?
> 
> This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.
> 
> If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.
> 
> The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.
Click to expand...

This may sound stupid, but it puzzles me why these young men of military age can't be collected at the border, formed into fighting units, and send back home to Syria to fight Isis, and this time under German command.  Germany and Austria as well as Hungary need new and up to date field command study and experience, and these Syrian men would have just provided the man power to conduct such an exercise.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
> *
> We agree on all points.
> 
> *"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
> *
> When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?
> 
> This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.
> 
> If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.
> 
> The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may sound stupid, but it puzzles me why these young men of military age can't be collected at the border, formed into fighting units, and send back home to Syria to fight Isis, and this time under German command.  Germany and Austria as well as Hungary need new and up to date field command study and experience, and these Syrian men would have just provided the man power to conduct such an exercise.
Click to expand...


This is what we suggested in December 2015, we suggested this exact thing.

These young Syrian men are cowards, running away from their nation, abandoning the majority of the women and children to their fate, the ultimate in cowardice.

We would be fully prepared to fund a complete military operation, where they're formed into fighting units, with a joint German-Austrian-Hungarian military command, not involved in battle, but giving the Syrian fighting units the directions and whatever tools they need.

What's more honourable, fighting for your nation, fighting to take your nation back from ISIS or running away from that fight?

But no, they've run away because they want to come and claim welfare and sit on their asses and just fleece our European populations and use all of our healthcare systems etc that they've not contributed anything to sustaining.

80% of the crowd Merkel has allowed in are 100% unemployable, they've even had to admit this utter embarrassment now, that only a small portion can be found employment.

Again we said the majority were unemployable in January of this year, everything we've said has now happened, this is another reason why more and more people are now actually listening to what we say and are ignoring what the Merkel and Juncker types say, they've been shown to be 100% wrong on everything regarding this whole situation.

We hear that a lot of pressure is being put on Jean-Claude Juncker to resign.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> It is nice the trolls surface every once and a while, so we know they are still lurking.


Hi stooge Liberty.


----------



## Ravi

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you but I would guess every culture has the same percentage of happy and unhappy people (aside from Austria) so "best" is relative.


----------



## anotherlife

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
> *
> We agree on all points.
> 
> *"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
> *
> When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?
> 
> This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.
> 
> If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.
> 
> The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may sound stupid, but it puzzles me why these young men of military age can't be collected at the border, formed into fighting units, and send back home to Syria to fight Isis, and this time under German command.  Germany and Austria as well as Hungary need new and up to date field command study and experience, and these Syrian men would have just provided the man power to conduct such an exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what we suggested in December 2015, we suggested this exact thing.
> 
> These young Syrian men are cowards, running away from their nation, abandoning the majority of the women and children to their fate, the ultimate in cowardice.
> 
> We would be fully prepared to fund a complete military operation, where they're formed into fighting units, with a joint German-Austrian-Hungarian military command, not involved in battle, but giving the Syrian fighting units the directions and whatever tools they need.
> 
> What's more honourable, fighting for you nation, fighting to take your nation back from ISIS or running away from that fight?
Click to expand...

In this case, the situation is serious.  The proposal is so logical, I can't imagine why it didn't get easy parliamentary approval.  So, it looks like that both the people who control the government and these Syrians are dancing to a secret tune.  We would need to find out what that is.


----------



## Ravi

Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?


----------



## anotherlife

Ravi said:


> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?


How is this anything to do with Nazis?  These Syrians are a sudden 50 % pressure on the forever falling EU job markets.  Was there a time ever, including at ww2, where a European job market had a quick jump of 50 % up?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself."
> *
> The only lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists I read here are all Leftists, championing the destruction of your own people isn't something that I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do, champion the destruction of their own nationals. Hating your own culture and hating your own heritage isn't something I'd call a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> Wanting to put EVERYONE else FIRST and your own people LAST isn't a good thing, but that's what the Leftists do.
> 
> I'm NOT a Conspiracy Theorist, the only one's I think have at least some weight are perhaps the JFK assassination and I think something is very strange about the suicide of that Dr. David Kelly.
> 
> If you don't like this, tough, I don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
> *
> We agree on all points.
> 
> *"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
> *
> When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?
> 
> This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.
> 
> If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.
> 
> The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may sound stupid, but it puzzles me why these young men of military age can't be collected at the border, formed into fighting units, and send back home to Syria to fight Isis, and this time under German command.  Germany and Austria as well as Hungary need new and up to date field command study and experience, and these Syrian men would have just provided the man power to conduct such an exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what we suggested in December 2015, we suggested this exact thing.
> 
> These young Syrian men are cowards, running away from their nation, abandoning the majority of the women and children to their fate, the ultimate in cowardice.
> 
> We would be fully prepared to fund a complete military operation, where they're formed into fighting units, with a joint German-Austrian-Hungarian military command, not involved in battle, but giving the Syrian fighting units the directions and whatever tools they need.
> 
> What's more honourable, fighting for you nation, fighting to take your nation back from ISIS or running away from that fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the situation is serious.  The proposal is so logical, I can't imagine why it didn't get easy parliamentary approval.  So, it looks like that both the people who control the government and these Syrians are dancing to a secret tune.  We would need to find out what that is.
Click to expand...


We know what the tune is, it's why we refer to them as Traitors.

The term Traitor is a heavy term, we don't use such terms for no reason, we know the reason and they know the reason, which is why they all look so worried all the time, with the furrowed brows and look like they hardly sleep much anymore.

They in desperation are attempting to keep their ship afloat, it's an impossible task, but they must still attempt, because they know when the pendulum swings, it's already swinging and has been for several months, when they pendulum fully swings and drops it's not going to be pretty, it's going to be very ugly and the Traitors will have deserved it.

One of the first things that'll have to happen, that's some sort of emergency rescue plan of action to save Sweden from itself, once their Traitor Government no longer exists, Sweden needs help as fast as possible, even the Traitor Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallström is on record as stating that Sweden is on the verge of societal collapse, a societal collapse that she and her fellow Traitors have brought about.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Who would these guys fight ?
There are a million different factions.
Its a nonsense.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?



Your comment makes no sense as I read it.

Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
Click to expand...




LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.

Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.



The grown-up's are now discussing things, that discounts you Ahmed lover. All you want is Islam, hence your pro-Islamic Propaganda and apologist posts for them.

Nobody except Ravi is even remotely interested in anything you babble. So you and Ravi discuss this crap together and everyone else will discuss NORMAL and SENSIBLE stuff around you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
Click to expand...


Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.

Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.

This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.

You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should brush up on your English.

And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> How is this anything to do with Nazis?  These Syrians are a sudden 50 % pressure on the forever falling EU job markets.  Was there a time ever, including at ww2, where a European job market had a quick jump of 50 % up?
Click to expand...


Ravi's got a Nazi fetish, it's now an out of control fetish, I'm getting concerned about her.

Don't attempt to have an intelligent discussion, pure air circulates around her, The Skinhead and Carla's cranium's.

Do you ever read any well-thought out and expansive comments from any of them? Do they ever post anything that's more than say 5 sentences? No and no.


----------



## anotherlife

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question.
> 
> But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is nothing wrong with being proud of your heritage.  Western society is, without a doubt, by far and away the most advanced, best society the world has ever known.  We have created the most wealth, the most knowledge, and the greatest advancement the world has ever seen.  All societies are NOT equal.  We are the best.  We are number one.  Without question."
> *
> We agree on all points.
> 
> *"But that's different than thinking others are sub-human because of their race, or that people should be killed simply because they moved from one place to another."
> *
> When we witness hordes of predominantly young men of military age, aggressively charging across an entire Continent, demanding and being violent and burning things and throwing lumps of concrete at the police and threatening all sorts of things if they're not allowed to keep charging across the Continent, all without papers, most without even any documentation saying who they are, then many people think "this looks like an invasion" and their actions and whole demeanour is savage, so what do you expect?
> 
> This has happened from the Greek Islands and across Mitteleuropa, I know people who have witnessed this on the spot as it's been happening, especially involving the Croatian border and Hungary and then Slovenia and also the chaos at the Macedonian-Greek border.
> 
> If people act like savages, if they act sub-human, then that's how people see them. First impressions are important, this has been our first impression of them, them acting like savages.
> 
> The North American Continent hasn't witnessed such scenes, I know America has Mexican's and people from Central America charging it's border, but not in the way that we've had our respective borders charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may sound stupid, but it puzzles me why these young men of military age can't be collected at the border, formed into fighting units, and send back home to Syria to fight Isis, and this time under German command.  Germany and Austria as well as Hungary need new and up to date field command study and experience, and these Syrian men would have just provided the man power to conduct such an exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what we suggested in December 2015, we suggested this exact thing.
> 
> These young Syrian men are cowards, running away from their nation, abandoning the majority of the women and children to their fate, the ultimate in cowardice.
> 
> We would be fully prepared to fund a complete military operation, where they're formed into fighting units, with a joint German-Austrian-Hungarian military command, not involved in battle, but giving the Syrian fighting units the directions and whatever tools they need.
> 
> What's more honourable, fighting for you nation, fighting to take your nation back from ISIS or running away from that fight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this case, the situation is serious.  The proposal is so logical, I can't imagine why it didn't get easy parliamentary approval.  So, it looks like that both the people who control the government and these Syrians are dancing to a secret tune.  We would need to find out what that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know what the tune is, it's why we refer to them as Traitors.
> 
> The term Traitor is a heavy term, we don't use such terms for no reason, we know the reason and they know the reason, which is why they all look so worried all the time, with the furrowed brows and look like they hardly sleep much anymore.
> 
> They in desperation are attempting to keep their ship afloat, it's an impossible task, but they must still attempt, because they know when the pendulum swings, it's already swinging and has been for several months, when they pendulum fully swings and drops it's not going to be pretty, it's going to be very ugly and the Traitors will have deserved it.
> 
> One of the first things that'll have to happen, that's some sort of emergency rescue plan of action to save Sweden from itself, once their Traitor Government no longer exists, Sweden needs help as fast as possible, even the Traitor Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallström is on record as stating that Sweden is on the verge of societal collapse, a societal collapse that she and her fellow Traitors have brought about.
Click to expand...

These traitors must not be very smart.  Looks like they often give up their own opportunities to progress their agenda, and now they brought to to a head that will come down on them.  Even I could do a better job if I was to be a ... whatever con man.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
Click to expand...

Girl you will never ever get OMG 19 winners on a thread with that attiitude.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
Click to expand...


No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girl you will never ever get OMG 19 winners on a thread with that attiitude.
Click to expand...


It's 23 winners now, get with the programme you're behind.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
Click to expand...




Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.


In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
Click to expand...




Maybe you should find a safe space.


----------



## DarkFury

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
Click to expand...

*Don't you have some cotton to pick?*


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
Click to expand...

This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
Click to expand...


The Skinhead has no experience of anything military, so again, it's just showing how ignorant it is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 posts on this thread and about 5 are on topic.
> 
> USMB should open a kiddies corner for rwnj types to wank each other off over their sick fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
Click to expand...


No I'm not worried about those things, I only point them out to your type and it's to show how NOT popular you weird creatures are.

If you notice I only ever comment this to your type, I never mention it ever anywhere else, only to you.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not worried about those things, I only point them out to your type and it's to show how NOT popular you weird creatures are.
> 
> If you notice I only ever comment this to your type, I never mention it ever anywhere else, only to you.
Click to expand...

Engrish is your friend. Quit abusing it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
Click to expand...


Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
Click to expand...

If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.


----------



## Carla_Danger

DarkFury said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
Click to expand...




You're the one without a job, sucking off the Government teat. Have you learned to tell time yet?


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
Click to expand...

I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should find a safe space.
Click to expand...


No Safe Spaces are for Leftists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
Click to expand...


No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it strike anyone else that looseys post about hordes of military age men destroying a country sound like she didn't actually approve of Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should find a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Safe Spaces are for Leftists.
Click to expand...



Says the thin skinned Nazi slag, worried about funnies and popularity, and who has the most friends on a public forum. That is rich.


----------



## Toro

gtopa1 said:


> You really are SCUM!!!
> 
> Greg



^^^^^^^^







lol @ gregtard


----------



## Toro

gtopa1 said:


> Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!
> 
> Greg



She's not going to fuck you, gregtard.


I'm assuming.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just shut the hell up you lying ass weasel. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
Click to expand...


She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
Click to expand...


You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.

That's pretty loony.

But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey; you left out your Nazi shit. Good for you!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not going to fuck you, gregtard.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming.
Click to expand...


No and Mrs. Greg wouldn't allow that anyhow.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mentioned family stuff below deck, he's a sad loser who's SO fucking unpopular he has to bump his own thread.
> 
> Have you ever seen anyone defend him when he gets his ass handed to him? No, that's because nobody likes him, even the 4 people who sort of like him NEVER get into threads to defend him when he's having his ass handed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
Click to expand...




Is that supposed to be an insult?


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It could be possible to have a normal discussion with Toro, like I'm able to have normal discussions with Roudy, ironrosie, The Professor, Mindful and jroc and vice-versa.



We are having a normal discussion about scotch.

I'm always up for that!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.

Which are you, a loony or a Tool?

Why are you so concerned with George Soros?

Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.
Click to expand...

Right. So you wouldn't get an alert, your minions would have to tell you...unless you've set up a google alert! O M G how awesome.


----------



## DarkFury

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
Click to expand...

*And don't forget to take your bag of chicken necks and bottle of Nightrain with you.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
Click to expand...


Stupid Ravi and Carla are attempting, very badly to White Knight for The Skinhead or haven't you noticed?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It can be easy to get dragged in and think that all of Austria is a nasty homophobic racist sewer.






Conchita is the most famous Austrian in the world today and this is what she has to say when she made a nation proud by winning Eurovision.

*“This night is dedicated to everyone who believes in a future of peace and freedom. You know who you are. We are unity. And we are unstoppable.”
*
Dont give up on Austria!
*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You post on almost every thread Tommy puts up, unless it's in the FZ.
> 
> Odd that you're worried about popularity, and what's up with your gang mentality? What are you, 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
Click to expand...


No, it's what you are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So you wouldn't get an alert, your minions would have to tell you...unless you've set up a google alert! O M G how awesome.
Click to expand...


You're paranoid Ravi.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should find a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Safe Spaces are for Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the thin skinned Nazi slag, worried about funnies and popularity, and who has the most friends on a public forum. That is rich.
Click to expand...


I knew I'd missed to funny one of your comments, this is the one. I'm only doing this as I feel I must return your funnying my comments, it's only well-mannered for me to do so.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is serious. You have another forum monitoring my posts? Did you ever post under the nickname of Pubes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So you wouldn't get an alert, your minions would have to tell you...unless you've set up a google alert! O M G how awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're paranoid Ravi.
Click to expand...

Nope, flattered that you pay so much attention to me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense as I read it.
> 
> Anotherlife makes sense, you don't, you're just embarrassing yourself to indulge in your continued obsession with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should brush up on your English.
> 
> And Loosey, that you have minions reporting to you any mention of you I make makes you the one with the obsession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I get alerts from elsewhere, this is because nobody is meant to mention nor summon me to any thread in your Cesspit that you all dwell in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should find a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Safe Spaces are for Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the thin skinned Nazi slag, worried about funnies and popularity, and who has the most friends on a public forum. That is rich.
Click to expand...


I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, he's not even popular in the FZ, unless you call him getting his ass handed to him popular.
> 
> Tommy's desperate, he's had to get number 3 of his 4 Trolls, you're number 3.
> 
> This is my only comment to you, to tell you about this.
> 
> You have two funnied, from Ravi of course who's agreeing with a fellow Troll and me who's just thinking you're funny but not agreeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
Click to expand...



Oh my goodness, you're only a child.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.




You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I get alerts from elsewhere ie. not from my minions as you refer to them, I never mentioned anything about another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So you wouldn't get an alert, your minions would have to tell you...unless you've set up a google alert! O M G how awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're paranoid Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, flattered that you pay so much attention to me.
Click to expand...


I've only started responding to you about 48 hours ago, I've spent many, many months completely ignoring you.

Ravi enjoy my attention now, because within a short time frame I'm returning to completely ignoring you. Your weird obsession with me though will I suppose continue, it's almost become another fetish for you to indulge in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin skinned Lucy is worried about popularity and "funnies" on a public forum. How sad and pathetic you are.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you're only a child.
Click to expand...


Depends how old you are.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
Click to expand...

It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you have some cotton to pick?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you're only a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends how old you are.
Click to expand...



I thought you were done talking to me...liar.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
Click to expand...


The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.

You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
_
It's becoming intensely boring.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a frustrated black carpet muncher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you're only a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends how old you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were done talking to me...liar.
Click to expand...


Was that you or Ravi I was responding to, I forget.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I say, if Roudy, ironrosie, Mindful, The Professor and jroc are fine, then WTF is the Toro types problem unless they've got issues that cause them to be obsessive weirdos where I'm concerned, who stalk me around a forum just to call me stupid names, they're losers with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
Click to expand...


Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like lowlife, inhumane, fascist racists such as yourself.  Plus, you're a nutty conspiracy theorist.  I'm sure you're a nice person and good mother IRL, but your political views are abhorrent and deserved to be exposed and mocked.
> 
> One can be against mass immigration without being a scummy nutter, lunazigrl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
Click to expand...


Why are you so concerned with George Soros?

Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.

This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
Click to expand...


I'm not concerned about George Soros.

You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
Click to expand...


Which is what I said, The Skinhead has no military experience, again he hasn't a clue about what he's babbling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
Click to expand...


Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.

It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
Click to expand...




Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.

You don't appear to be right in the head.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
Click to expand...



Is your hair on fire?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
Click to expand...

It is that simple. Why do they have to be "my people" for me to give a fuck. My advice to all young Syrians is to sit tight and wait for the west to agree to stop bombing the country.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
Click to expand...

She is a loathsome piece of shit. But ridiculous as well.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
Click to expand...


You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.

As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a loathsome piece of shit. But ridiculous as well.
Click to expand...


One day soon, you'll understand, that nobody gives a shit about you or what you think.

Now go and play with your anal beads or something Ahmed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is that simple. Why do they have to be "my people" for me to give a fuck. My advice to all young Syrians is to sit tight and wait for the west to agree to stop bombing the country.
Click to expand...


It's not that simple, you've been told more than once, but you illustrate again that you are simple-minded.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is your hair on fire?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
Click to expand...


Off Topic, in case you didn't know, somehow Portugal have managed to win Euro 2016 with one goal in Extra Time.

WTF?! What a ridiculous result to finish the tournament with.


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
Click to expand...



Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
Click to expand...




That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.


----------



## Dale Smith

Tommy Tainant said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a loathsome piece of shit. But ridiculous as well.
Click to expand...



Tommy, given the pic that you put in your profile (that you no doubt whack off to)....you are the loathsome POS along with your little cohort of losers and intellectual inferiors.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
Click to expand...



Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
Click to expand...



Good for Lucy, this needs to be pointed out and it cannot be exposed enough. You would welcome being mounted by a bunch of smelly muslim immigrants because in your little world, any attention is good attention.


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
Click to expand...



Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you're only a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends how old you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were done talking to me...liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that you or Ravi I was responding to, I forget.
Click to expand...



That insomnia you suffer from is causing you to have issues with brain function.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
Click to expand...


You searched for Muslim rape, you found that stuff = that's ALL I discuss.

Really Carla, how silly of you, I could do a Skinhead search and find probably a 100 pages of him babbling about LGBT and praising Islam.

It's you and he who have the problem in the membrane.

Ravi at least gets a few points, because she has on occasion shown that she can discuss some things in a sensible way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you're only a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends how old you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were done talking to me...liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that you or Ravi I was responding to, I forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That insomnia you suffer from is causing you to have issues with brain function.
Click to expand...


No your comments are so similar often to Ravi's comments, and both of you being Trolls, it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
Click to expand...



Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searched for Muslim rape, you found that stuff = that's ALL I discuss.
> 
> Really Carla, how silly of you, I could do a Skinhead search and find probably a 100 pages of him babbling about LGBT and praising Islam.
> 
> It's you and he who have the problem in the membrane.
> 
> Ravi at least gets a few points, because she has on occasion shown that she can discuss some things in a sensible way.
Click to expand...




You are obsessed with Muslim rape. Weird.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not thin skinned, your juvenile name calling just makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
Click to expand...

Joking aside that is a bit disturbing.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never type out your screen name so you are certainly lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but you type about Loosy or Loosey, you need to think of something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So you wouldn't get an alert, your minions would have to tell you...unless you've set up a google alert! O M G how awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're paranoid Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, flattered that you pay so much attention to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only started responding to you about 48 hours ago, I've spent many, many months completely ignoring you.
> 
> Ravi enjoy my attention now, because within a short time frame I'm returning to completely ignoring you. Your weird obsession with me though will I suppose continue, it's almost become another fetish for you to indulge in.
Click to expand...

I'm a little confused. If you monitor the posts I make laughing at you how is that ignoring me?


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is what I said, The Skinhead has no military experience, again he hasn't a clue about what he's babbling.
Click to expand...

What is your military experience?


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
Click to expand...



Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????


----------



## Carla_Danger

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is what I said, The Skinhead has no military experience, again he hasn't a clue about what he's babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your military experience?
Click to expand...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
Click to expand...


----------



## Stratford57

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Lucy, this needs to be pointed out and it cannot be exposed enough. You would welcome being mounted by a bunch of smelly muslim immigrants because in your little world, any attention is good attention.
Click to expand...

Do you know why she's  Carla_Danger?

Danger: *Sh*t for brains!* She wonders all over USMB and rates the posts she can't understand "funny" and "dumb". Yesterday I quoted Mark Twain and she rated it "dumb". She must be still attending primary school.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
Click to expand...


If you read it wasn't me who mentioned George Soros.

Are you still calling people Nazi's, you broken record? Lol.


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stratford57 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Lucy, this needs to be pointed out and it cannot be exposed enough. You would welcome being mounted by a bunch of smelly muslim immigrants because in your little world, any attention is good attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why she's  Carla_Danger?
> 
> Danger: *Sh*t for brains!* She wonders all over USMB and rates the posts she can't understand "funny" and "dumb". Yesterday I quoted Mark Twain and she rated it "dumb". She must still be still attending primary school.
Click to expand...




Another thin skinned dummy.  lol


----------



## Dale Smith

Stratford57 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Lucy, this needs to be pointed out and it cannot be exposed enough. You would welcome being mounted by a bunch of smelly muslim immigrants because in your little world, any attention is good attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why she's  Carla_Danger?
> 
> Danger: *Sh*t for brains!* She wonders all over USMB and rates the posts she can't understand "funny" and "dumb". Yesterday I quoted Mark Twain and she rated it "dumb". She must still be still attending primary school.
Click to expand...



I have exposed Karla Klunt's stupidity too many times to count.....dumb as the proverbial rock.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off Topic, in case you didn't know, somehow Portugal have managed to win Euro 2016 with one goal in Extra Time.
> 
> WTF?! What a ridiculous result to finish the tournament with.
Click to expand...

That was a plot to take over the West by the brown skinned underwritten by Obama who is going to fly planes into the wtc and retroactively kill jfk and 5 cops in Dallas to cover it up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> 
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is what I said, The Skinhead has no military experience, again he hasn't a clue about what he's babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your military experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


God you're pathetic. This shit is ALL you have isn't it you dumbo nutter.

Go and and inflate your blow-up girlfriend, or maybe it's your night to hang-out on the street corner to get some more money to fund your Crack habit.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
Click to expand...




I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol


----------



## Ravi

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were name calling when I got to this thread, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
Click to expand...

Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about George Soros.
> 
> You're the one conjuring up crazy conspiracy theories about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off Topic, in case you didn't know, somehow Portugal have managed to win Euro 2016 with one goal in Extra Time.
> 
> WTF?! What a ridiculous result to finish the tournament with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a plot to take over the West by the brown skinned underwritten by Obama who is going to fly planes into the wtc and retroactively kill jfk and 5 cops in Dallas to cover it up.
Click to expand...



Do you think this seems like Michelle Obama has a penis? That's an unfortunate bulge she has.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read more, I discuss a whole range of issues, it's not my fault that you've not expanded your reading horizon.
> 
> As a side point, so you have no problem with Muslim rape, I mean rape's not nice, but it's okay if Muslim's are raping, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you ever talk about. I did a quick search and found 17 pages of you talking about Muslim rape. It's disgusting...this obsession of yours. I don't think you are quite right in the head.
> 
> View attachment 81104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You searched for Muslim rape, you found that stuff = that's ALL I discuss.
> 
> Really Carla, how silly of you, I could do a Skinhead search and find probably a 100 pages of him babbling about LGBT and praising Islam.
> 
> It's you and he who have the problem in the membrane.
> 
> Ravi at least gets a few points, because she has on occasion shown that she can discuss some things in a sensible way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are obsessed with Muslim rape. Weird.
Click to expand...


No, people start threads, I condemn all rape, the pro-Islam apologists have a problem, they either condone Muslim rape or go as far as to say it's not even happening.

You have a problem with this, I don't care, take it up with with pro-Rape pro-Islam weirdos.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
Click to expand...


Has Dale advocated violence toward women like your friend The Skinhead has? Has Dale said that some women deserve to be hit in the face with bricks like your friend The Skinhead has?

Has Dale belittled rape committed by Muslims like your friend The Skinhead has?


----------



## Dale Smith

Ravi said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
Click to expand...



I love women......as a matter of fact I have loved quite a few in my life. What I do not like are stupid people regardless of gender and I do not discriminate when it comes to pointing out that stupidity....get it, Ravi-oli?


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> It'll include every available link to George Soros HIMSELF in HIS OWN WORDS, or are you then going to say that George Soros HIMSELF is a "Conspiracy Theory"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
Click to expand...



You are no match for me on any front.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead deserves only name calling, he circles the drain.
> 
> You and Ravi on the other hand have a weird obsession with calling me a Nazi, without even knowing WTF you're babbling about, you just parrot the same inane stuff _Ad nauseam.
> _
> It's becoming intensely boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
Click to expand...


What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?

What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?

Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?

Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?

Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?


----------



## saveliberty

Carla_Danger said:


> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.



Wow, that will send Dale running for sure...<yawn>

I suppose sprinkles on your vanilla ice cream would be too much.


----------



## saveliberty

Carla, the poor man's Ravi.


----------



## saveliberty

Pussboy has enough issues without posting here.


----------



## saveliberty

The EU is coming to a slow painful end regardless of who supports it at this point.  It is simple economics and self preservation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> The EU is coming to a slow painful end regardless of who supports it at this point.  It is simple economics and self preservation.



The Skinhead is anti-Democracy, he thinks Leftists stealing elections is okay, he refuses to accept that his fellow Brits voted to Leave the EU and has referred to them as "the underclass", says a poorly educated, unsophisticated fat slob like The Skinhead.

The Skinhead is so stupid and so powerless ie. not knowing anyone either in a position of power or likely to ever be in a position of power, not only did he insist the Brits would all vote Remain, when they by a majority voted to Leave, he then said there was going to be another Second Referendum, he's consistently wrong and just pulls this garbage from his ass, which is what little people who are nobody's tend to do.

No Second Referendum. Period.


----------



## saveliberty

Except this thread is not about Pussboy, granted he screws up everything he posts about, but it still is not about him.

I think he became gay after screwing up his first wet dream.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saveliberty said:


> The EU is coming to a slow painful end regardless of who supports it at this point.  It is simple economics and self preservation.




Are you and Dale sharing the same tin foil hat?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Except this thread is not about Pussboy, granted he screws up everything he posts about, but it still is not about him.
> 
> I think he first became gay after screwing up his first wet dream.



The Skinhead has an inaccurate OP title though, this is why he deserves what he gets, he slurs a member of my party with this inaccurate name, the link he posts mentions no such slur that he used.

We have very serious laws about this sort of slur, The Skinhead is posting from within the EU, he should remember that.

Herr Hofer is not just some man in the street, he's one of the ELECTED Presidents of the Nationalrat.

He is until OCTOBER the 2nd 2015 JOINT ACTING PRESIDENT OF OUR NATION.

We the FPÖ are already running the nation, now and since July 8th.

*Norbert Hofer*






*Joint Acting President of Austria* 
*Incumbent*
*Assumed office*
*8 July 2016 *

Read it, slurring an ELECTED politician and a Joint Acting President of our nation as as "Neo-Nazi" I repeat we have very serious EU laws about slurring our politicians with this tag.

Norbert Hofer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This isn't a comment that should be funnied, but the Idiot Trolls will, not having the intelligence to even understand what I've just posted.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Toro

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
Click to expand...


Correct.  

She's not retarded.

lol


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
Click to expand...




True, you know all the good conspiracies!  lol


----------



## saveliberty

Carla_Danger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU is coming to a slow painful end regardless of who supports it at this point.  It is simple economics and self preservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Dale sharing the same tin foil hat?
Click to expand...


I read about all sorts of news from many sources, then draw my own conclusions.  You should try it some time.


----------



## Dale Smith

Toro said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.


----------



## saveliberty

Nope, Toro is a genius in the Canadian metric system of IQ.


----------



## Toro

Dale Smith said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.
Click to expand...


Shup, retard!


----------



## Dale Smith

Carla_Danger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, you know all the good conspiracies!  lol
Click to expand...



No, I simply don't believe a fucking thing your "gubermint" tells us using their corporate mouthpieces in the media. See, you are one of the sheeple with no critical thinking skills. Ignorance is bliss in your case, Karla Klunt.


----------



## Dale Smith

Toro said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shup, retard!
Click to expand...




Thank you for proving my point......(snicker)


----------



## saveliberty

I like Toro and Canada, the metric system not so much.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dale Smith said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.
Click to expand...


Carla has a Guardian, small children can't be left on their own.


----------



## Dale Smith

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carla has a Guardian, small children can't be left on their own.
Click to expand...



Toro isn't much better....both are dumber than a rock. They are not the kind of people that would be on anyone's list as a "lifeline" on a game show like "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that will send Dale running for sure...<yawn>
> 
> I suppose sprinkles on your vanilla ice cream would be too much.
Click to expand...


Hey The Skinhead should thank us all, this thread has probably got the most responses of any stupid thread he's ever posted, normally his threads drop like a rock.

Replies:
250


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> She's not retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be legally retarded but her IQ score would definitely be somewhere in the upper 70's...maybe low 80's. Yours isn't much higher if at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carla has a Guardian, small children can't be left on their own.
Click to expand...



It's been several hours since you've posted on any Muslim gang rape threads. That has to be some sort of a record.


----------



## Ravi

Dale Smith said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love women......as a matter of fact I have loved quite a few in my life. What I do not like are stupid people regardless of gender and I do not discriminate when it comes to pointing out that stupidity....get it, Ravi-oli?
Click to expand...

Italy.


----------



## Ravi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
Click to expand...

It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
Click to expand...


After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.

As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.

I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.

That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.

*"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
*
Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.

*"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
*
Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.

Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.

Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.

Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.

*I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him? 

II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"? 
III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women? 

IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws? 

V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls? 





*


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dale Smith said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still prattling on about George Soros, you broken record?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
Click to expand...



I cannot match your stupidity, you are correct.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, skinhead describes you. You fit right in with the "white power" Neo-Nazi skinheads. The only topics you and your "crotch-sniffin" friends ever discuss are LGBT issues and Muslim rape.
> 
> You don't appear to be right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
Click to expand...




Wait, did you just say Tommy is obsessed with Transgenders?  Other than Muslim gang rape, that's all you ever post about.  lol

You should look in the mirror.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?

That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.

Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh STFU, you stupid "know-nothing" klunt. You have never discussed a topic with any type of intelligence at all. People like you that troll message boards for attention are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat some toothpaste you nutty fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lame, Karla Klunt.......bring something better than that to the table, ya rotten crotch POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, did you just say Tommy is obsessed with Transgenders?  Other than Muslim gang rape, that's all you ever post about.  lol
> 
> You should look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


Why is a 53 year-old man obsessed with Transgenders? Why does he post in EVERY thread that's about LGBT? Why is he obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?

*"You should look in the mirror." 
*
Re. Mirror, the use of the word, you're showing that you're of the Lower Classes now darling.

You would be able to stare into your looking glass, but you have none, it cracked the last time you approached it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soros is a real POS. He funds the BLM operation. He helped to fund the overthrow of the Ukraine. He funds hundreds of NGOs with the intent of erasing borders and thus sovereignty of nations...yeah, it's a big deal but you are too fucking STUPID to know. He is a globalist....get it, Karla Klunt????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Karla Klunt....you don't need me to expose your lack of intellect...you do it for me. (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for your 14,000 hours of researching conspiracy blogs.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are no match for me on any front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot match your stupidity, you are correct.
Click to expand...


Nobody can match your stupidity, you're in a league of your own.


----------



## anotherlife

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being an idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
Click to expand...

George Soros ... Why does everyone leave the umlauts out of his name?  His name requires umlauts on both o, and its literal translation is beer-seller, in Hungarian, my GF translated it to me.  By the way, how do you turn on umlauts on an iPad?


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is that simple. Why do they have to be "my people" for me to give a fuck. My advice to all young Syrians is to sit tight and wait for the west to agree to stop bombing the country.
Click to expand...

Not good enough.  The US will never bomb Syria.  Israel may, but mostly Russia.  Besides, it is important to know who is who's people in any military exercise.  
The problem is ISIS, which is also sponsored by Israel.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except this thread is not about Pussboy, granted he screws up everything he posts about, but it still is not about him.
> 
> I think he first became gay after screwing up his first wet dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead has an inaccurate OP title though, this is why he deserves what he gets, he slurs a member of my party with this inaccurate name, the link he posts mentions no such slur that he used.
> 
> We have very serious laws about this sort of slur, The Skinhead is posting from within the EU, he should remember that.
> 
> Herr Hofer is not just some man in the street, he's one of the ELECTED Presidents of the Nationalrat.
> 
> He is until OCTOBER the 2nd 2015 JOINT ACTING PRESIDENT OF OUR NATION.
> 
> We the FPÖ are already running the nation, now and since July 8th.
> 
> *Norbert Hofer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint Acting President of Austria*
> *Incumbent*
> *Assumed office*
> *8 July 2016 *
> 
> Read it, slurring an ELECTED politician and a Joint Acting President of our nation as as "Neo-Nazi" I repeat we have very serious EU laws about slurring our politicians with this tag.
> 
> Norbert Hofer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This isn't a comment that should be funnied, but the Idiot Trolls will, not having the intelligence to even understand what I've just posted.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...

Does Herr Hofer advocate chemical castration for all black people ?


----------



## gtopa1

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would these guys fight ?
> There are a million different factions.
> Its a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> In the military sense, an army must always learn, including when the enemy is of a million colors and faction.  The military exercise would still make sense then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they fight Assad then Russia would bomb them,if they fight the opposition the US would bomb them. Its a nonsense that nobody in Europe would back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not that simple.  For example the Kurds fight both and rarely get bombed.  Plus consider, that it is not your own people who you are doing this exercise with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is that simple. Why do they have to be "my people" for me to give a fuck. My advice to all young Syrians is to sit tight and wait for the west to agree to stop bombing the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not good enough.  The US will never bomb Syria.  Israel may, but mostly Russia.  Besides, it is important to know who is who's people in any military exercise.
> The problem is ISIS, which is also sponsored by Israel.
Click to expand...




> The problem is ISIS, which is also sponsored by Israel.



Now you were doing not too bad until that bit of stupidity!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except this thread is not about Pussboy, granted he screws up everything he posts about, but it still is not about him.
> 
> I think he first became gay after screwing up his first wet dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead has an inaccurate OP title though, this is why he deserves what he gets, he slurs a member of my party with this inaccurate name, the link he posts mentions no such slur that he used.
> 
> We have very serious laws about this sort of slur, The Skinhead is posting from within the EU, he should remember that.
> 
> Herr Hofer is not just some man in the street, he's one of the ELECTED Presidents of the Nationalrat.
> 
> He is until OCTOBER the 2nd 2015 JOINT ACTING PRESIDENT OF OUR NATION.
> 
> We the FPÖ are already running the nation, now and since July 8th.
> 
> *Norbert Hofer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint Acting President of Austria*
> *Incumbent*
> *Assumed office*
> *8 July 2016 *
> 
> Read it, slurring an ELECTED politician and a Joint Acting President of our nation as as "Neo-Nazi" I repeat we have very serious EU laws about slurring our politicians with this tag.
> 
> Norbert Hofer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This isn't a comment that should be funnied, but the Idiot Trolls will, not having the intelligence to even understand what I've just posted.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Herr Hofer advocate chemical castration for all black people ?
Click to expand...


You boasted about beating up English fans, hooligan. You are conjoined with these assholes!!!


You pathetic excuse for a Welshman!!

Newsflash: THIS is soccer at its finest!!!


You are a hooligan asshole!!!

Greg


----------



## Drummond

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Soros ... Why does everyone leave the umlauts out of his name?  His name requires umlauts on both o, and its literal translation is beer-seller, in Hungarian, my GF translated it to me.  By the way, how do you turn on umlauts on an iPad?
Click to expand...


I really, REALLY, care about putting umlauts in Soros's name .....


----------



## saveliberty

I like watching scum rally around the other scum as they near the drain....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conspiracy Theory thing that Toro mentions is bewildering to me, I've made posts saying that I don't go in for Conspiracy Theories though, except the one's I mention JFK and Dr. David Kelly, both considered Conspiracy Theories, but both are unsettling in their Official explanations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that George Soros is the puppetmaster behind Merkel allowing all the Muslims into Europe.
> 
> That's pretty loony.
> 
> But don't worry.  Gregtard will be white knighting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that George Soros hasn't funded Open Borders, he's even admitted it himself in interviews, I posted a ton of links to him stating this is one thread. So it's loony to only loonies or Tools.
> 
> Which are you, a loony or a Tool?
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funding an NGO =//= being a puppetmaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so concerned with George Soros?
> 
> Would you like a separate thread JUST about George Soros? We could have it in Current Events or we could have it in a Zone 2 area where the little Trolls have to watch their mouths because it's Zone 2.
> 
> This is my stock response to anymore George Soros comments you might make, the offer is open-ended therefore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George Soros ... Why does everyone leave the umlauts out of his name?  His name requires umlauts on both o, and its literal translation is beer-seller, in Hungarian, my GF translated it to me.  By the way, how do you turn on umlauts on an iPad?
Click to expand...


I myself always prefer Latin and Greek words.

The word Soros is an Ancient Greek Second Declension Noun, in Greek it's σορός.

It's an apt name for the POS, because Soros (σορός) in Ancient Greek has two meanings, the first meaning is a corpse, a cadaver and the second meaning is a coffin, a cinerary urn.

So his changed surname is all about the Dead and Death.

George Soros, his birth name, that which is on his Birth Certificate is Schwartz György, this is the Hungarian Native Form Order of his name, the Western Native Form Order of his name is of course György Schwartz.  His mother's name was Erzsébet, his father's name was Tivadar.

*"By the way, how do you turn on umlauts on an iPad?"
*
The plural is Umlaute, the singular is Umlaut, I'm not sure how you turn on Umlaute on an iPad, nor how you turn on Eszett/scharfes S on an iPad.

If you Google this though I'm sure it'll instruct you somehow.

Grüß Gott, for you I give you an Umlaut and an Eszett/scharfes S contained in our Traditional greeting


----------



## TNHarley

OP is a faggot. Seriously.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except this thread is not about Pussboy, granted he screws up everything he posts about, but it still is not about him.
> 
> I think he first became gay after screwing up his first wet dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skinhead has an inaccurate OP title though, this is why he deserves what he gets, he slurs a member of my party with this inaccurate name, the link he posts mentions no such slur that he used.
> 
> We have very serious laws about this sort of slur, The Skinhead is posting from within the EU, he should remember that.
> 
> Herr Hofer is not just some man in the street, he's one of the ELECTED Presidents of the Nationalrat.
> 
> He is until OCTOBER the 2nd 2015 JOINT ACTING PRESIDENT OF OUR NATION.
> 
> We the FPÖ are already running the nation, now and since July 8th.
> 
> *Norbert Hofer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint Acting President of Austria*
> *Incumbent*
> *Assumed office*
> *8 July 2016 *
> 
> Read it, slurring an ELECTED politician and a Joint Acting President of our nation as as "Neo-Nazi" I repeat we have very serious EU laws about slurring our politicians with this tag.
> 
> Norbert Hofer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This isn't a comment that should be funnied, but the Idiot Trolls will, not having the intelligence to even understand what I've just posted.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Herr Hofer advocate chemical castration for all black people ?
Click to expand...


How many times do you have to be told moron that nobody gives a fuck what you think or comment, you sick freak.

You have NO moral ground to stand on, you're a sick, degenerate circling the drain. Just be grateful and grovel that I'm even responding to a weirdo like you.

How old is the white one? Looks underage to me, under 18 years-old, do you have DVDs of this sort of thing, I bet you do.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale doesn't like women. Is anyone surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
Click to expand...




The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.


----------



## Carla_Danger

saveliberty said:


> I like watching scum rally around the other scum as they near the drain....




I agree.  You showed up just in time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> 
> Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
Click to expand...


STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.

Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Carla_Danger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching scum rally around the other scum as they near the drain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  You showed up just in time.
Click to expand...


Shaddup nutter. Welcome to ignore again you psycho, get professional help you're a mega screwball and also you're so stupid you qualify as a sub-species.

Actually you're all now back on ignore, I've had a nice laugh showing how stupid you three weird perverts and freaks of nature are, now I'm bored with you, you bore me so easily and insult peoples' intelligence, so there's no more responses to any of you.

You all have serious issues, most here would agree, none of you are remotely normal, you're all stewing in your own filth and degeneracy.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no. Is there any way you can get some therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
Click to expand...




I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.  

Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.

There's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Ravi

Loosey thinks that if she closes her eyes she's invisible.


----------



## Toro

Who names their kid "Norbert?"

lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ravi said:


> Loosey thinks that if she closes her eyes she's invisible.



Just in time to tell you you're imminently back on ignore, that wasn't what I meant by invisible. Big deal you and your Troll friend Carla Shit For Brains have enough brain cell to use a forum Search Posts Function.

You don't possess the intellect though to discuss Latin and Ancient Greek though do? No.

Now fuck off back to your Cesspit the FZ you piece of sewer filth Trailer Trash and take the black Trailer Trash Lesbo with you. You get no more responses from me, so don't bother even wasting your time.

What you are is Professional Trolls and the stupidest sort.

Being the cowardly slug that you are, you're unable to answer these questions you sad sack of crap.

*I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him? 

II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"? 
III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women? 

IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws? 

V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls? *


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dingbat is about to put you on ignore, but first you must answer these 5 questions.  lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol



Norbert isn't a nice name.


----------



## montelatici

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loosey thinks that if she closes her eyes she's invisible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time to tell you you're imminently back on ignore, that wasn't what I meant by invisible. Big deal you and your Troll friend Carla Shit For Brains have enough brain cell to use a forum Search Posts Function.
> 
> You don't possess the intellect though to discuss Latin and Ancient Greek though do? No.
> 
> Now fuck off back to your Cesspit the FZ you piece of sewer filth Trailer Trash and take the black Trailer Trash Lesbo with you. You get no more responses from me, so don't bother even wasting your time.
> 
> What you are is Professional Trolls and the stupidest sort.
> 
> Being the cowardly slug that you are, you're unable to answer these questions you sad sack of crap.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls? *
Click to expand...




It is not a man in his mid-50s that is "obsessed with Transgenders" with respect to discriminatory laws.  Most Americans and most U.S. companies are concerned. 

Just as an example:


"RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - Sixty-eight companies have signed onto a legal brief opposing a North Carolina law that limits protections for LGBT people.

The amicus brief filed Friday is part of a legal challenge brought by the Department of Justice. The federal government has asked a judge to block a provision of the law that requires transgender people to use bathrooms corresponding to the sex on their birth certificates.

The amicus brief says many of the companies operate in North Carolina, and the law is hurting the ability to recruit while adding hurdles that are "directly impacting their bottom line."

The roster includes General Electric Co., Microsoft Corp. and United Airlines Inc."

68 companies join legal fight against LGBT law


----------



## Ravi

Loosey, you used though twice in that sentence. Awkward. I can't discuss dead languages but I can certainly discuss English and your's needs work you Nazi slag.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Does this mean we are all "on thin ice" ?


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol



*Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.

wiki

*Sports*

Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
*Politics*

Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
*Arts and literature*

Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
*Religion*

Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
*Academia*

Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
*Others*

Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
Norbert Holl, German diplomat
Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
*People with the surname*

Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer

More than a few you ignoramus!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Ravi said:


> Loosey, you used though twice in that sentence. Awkward. I can't discuss dead languages but I can certainly discuss English and your's needs work you Nazi slag.





> *Mistakes + difficulties*
> * Yours vs Your’s *
> 
> 
> What’s the difference between _yours_ and _your’s_?
> 
> *Yours*
> 
> _Yours_ is the second person possessive pronoun – it replaces "your" + noun.
> 
> Is this yours or theirs?
> 
> He found a book – is it yours?
> 
> I can’t find my wallet, but yours is on the table.
> 
> Yours is a better idea.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> *Your’s*
> 
> Though you may see _your’s_ written even by native speakers, it is incorrect. _Yours_ should never have an apostrophe.



SOK; you're just a learner!!!

Ignorance can be amusing. lmao you silly  silly dill!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbert isn't a nice name.
Click to expand...


It's a common enough time though.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Does this mean we are all "on thin ice" ?



Means you're a Pommy pudding, you fat arsed wombat!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

....beautiful....

Greg


----------



## Toro

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Thanks for that, Norbert.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
Click to expand...


I wonder if they shorten it to Nobby ?


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
Click to expand...


You're welcome, Cecil!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they shorten it to Nobby ?
Click to expand...


Sit on your secateurs and twist you bloody fool!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Nobby's Beach......great spot. Rode past it week before last. 

Greg


----------



## Toro

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Cecil!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Has your white knighting paid off for you yet, Norbert?


----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Cecil!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has your white knighting paid off for you, Norbert?
Click to expand...


Yes; I get to abuse stupid assholes who pretend they're intelligent when in reality they're low class pile on maggots. You and your ilk INFEST these boards and it is a pleasure to give your flatusplatter the contempt it deserves!!

Greg


----------



## Toro

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norbert* is a Germanic given name, from _nord_ "north" and _berht_ "bright". Norbert is also occasionally found as a surname.
> 
> wiki
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Norbert Alblas (born 1994), Dutch footballer
> Norbert Balogh (born 1996), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Beuls (1957–2014), Belgian footballer
> Norbert Brami (born 1937), Tunisian fencer
> Norbert Brige (born 1964), French athlete
> Norbert Csernyánszki (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csiki (born 1991), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Csölle (born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Callens (1924–2005), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Dickel (born 1961), German footballer
> Norbert Dobeleit (born 1964), German athlete
> Norbert Domnik (born 1964), Austrian triathlete
> Norbert Dürpisch (born 1952), German cyclist
> Norbert Düwel (born 1968), German football manager
> Norbert Eder (born 1955), German footballer
> Norbert Eilenfeldt (born 1956), German footballer
> Norbert Eschmann (1933–2009), French-Swiss footballer
> Norbert Ettner (born 1977), German shooter
> Norbert Farkas (alpine skier) (born 1992), Hungarian alpine skier
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Farkas (footballer born 1992), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Felsinger (born 1939), Austrian figure skater
> Norbert Gombos (born 1990), Slovak tennis player
> Norbert Grudzinski (born 1977), German footballer
> Norbert Gyömbér (born 1992), Slovak footballer
> Norbert Hahn (born 1954), German luger
> Norbert Hajdú (born 1982), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hauata (born 1979), French Polynesian football referee
> Norbert Haug (born 1952), German motorsport executive
> Norbert Hayes (1896–1945), American football player
> Norbert Heffler (born 1995), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Hof (born 1944), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1951), German footballer
> Norbert Hofmann (footballer, born 1972), German footballer
> Norbert Holzknecht (born 1976), Austrian alpine skier
> Norbert Holík (born 1972), Slovak paralympian
> Norbert Hosnyánszky (born 1984), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Hrnčár (born 1970), Slovak football player
> Norbert Huber (born 1964), Italian luger
> Norbert Huda (born 1950), German diver
> Norbert Janzon (born 1950), German footballer
> Norbert Jaskot (born 1971), Polish fencer
> Norbert Kalucza (born 1986), Hungarian boxer
> Norbert Kerckhove (1932–2006), Belgian cyclist
> Norbert Kerényi (born 1976), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Keßlau (born 1962), German rower
> Norbert Klaar (born 1954), German shooter
> Norbert Kovács (footballer) (born 1977), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Kovács (swimmer) (born 1988), Hungarian swimmer
> Norbert Kállai (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert König (born 1958), German sports presenter
> Norbert Könyves (born 1989), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lattenstein (born 1984), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Lichtenegger (born 1951), Austrian footballer
> Norbert Lipusz (born 1986), Hungarian footballer
> Norbert Madaras (born 1979), Hungarian water polo player
> Norbert Magosi (born 1975), Hungarian motorcyclist
> Norbert Manyande (born 1979), Zimbabwean cricketer
> Norbert "Nobby" Stiles (born 1942, English footballer)
> *Politics*
> 
> Norbert Aleksiewicz (1948–1994), Polish politician
> Norbert Barlicki (1880–1941), Polish politician
> Norbert Barthle (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Blüm (born 1935), German politician
> Norbert Darabos (born 1964), Austrian politician
> Norbert Dumas (1812–1869), French Canadian politician
> Norbert Dumont, Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Erdős (born 1972), Hungarian politician
> Norbert Geis (born 1939), German politician
> Norbert Glante (born 1952), German politician
> Norbert Haupert (born 1940), Luxembourgish politician
> Norbert Hofer (born 1971), Austrian politician
> Norbert Hougardy (1909–1985), Belgian politician
> Norbert Klein (politician) (born 1956), Dutch politician
> Norbert Lammert (born 1948), German politician
> Norbert Loizeau, Seychellois politician
> Norbert Mamangy, Malagasy politician
> *Arts and literature*
> 
> Norbert Francis Attard (born 1951), Maltese artist
> Norbert Balatsch (born 1928), Austrian conductor and choirmaster
> Norbert Bisky (born 1970), German painter
> Norbert Blei (1935–2013), American writer
> Norbert Brainin (1923–2005), Austrian Jewish violinist
> Norbert Brodine (1896–1970), American cinematographer
> Norbert Brunner (artist) (born 1969), Austrian artist
> Norbert Burgmüller (1810–1836), German composer
> Norbert Leo Butz (born 1967), American actor
> Norbert Christian (1925–1976), German actor
> Norbert Daum (born 1948), Austrian musician
> Norbert Davis (1909–1949), American writer
> Norbert Falk (1872–1932), Austrian screenwriter
> Norbert Frýd (1913–1976), Czech writer
> Norbert Gastell (born 1929), German voice actor
> Norbert Glanzberg (1910–2001), French Jewish composer
> Norbert Goeneutte (1854–1894), French illustrator
> Norbert Grund (1717–1767), Czech painter
> Norbert Hummelt (born 1962), German poet
> Norbert Jacques (1880–1954), Luxembourgish novelist
> Norbert Klassen (1941–2011), German performance artist
> Norbert Kox (born 1945), American artist
> Norbert Kraft (born 1950), Canadian musician
> Norbert Kricke (1922–1984), German sculptor
> Norbert Krief (born 1956), French musician
> Norbert Kristóf (born 1980), Hungarian singer
> Norbert Kuchinke (1940–2013), German actor
> Norbert Kückelmann (born 1952), German film director
> Norbert H. J. Nozy (born 1952), Belgian musician
> *Religion*
> 
> Norbert of Xanten (c. 1080–1134), Roman Catholic bishop and saint
> Norbert Brunner (born 1942), Swiss Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert D'Souza, Indian Roman Catholic leader
> Norbert Dorsey (1929–2013), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Felix Gaughan (1921–1999), American Roman Catholic bishop
> Norbert Klein (1866–1933), Czech Roman Catholic bishop
> *Academia*
> 
> Norbert Angermann (born 1936), German historian
> Norbert A’Campo (born 1941), Swiss mathematician
> Norbert Berkowitz (1924–2001), Canadian scientist
> Norbert Bischofberger (born 1954), Austrian scientist
> Norbert Bolz (born 1953), German philosopher
> Norbert Elias (1897–1990), German Jewish sociologist
> Norbert Fuhr (born 1956), German computer scientist
> Norbert Geng (born 1965), German legal scholar
> Norbert Guterman (1900–1984), American translator
> Norbert Hirschhorn (born 1938), American physicist
> Norbert Hornstein, American linguist
> Norbert Jokl (1877–1942?), Austrian Jewish linguist
> Norbert Klatt (born 1949), German religious scholar
> Norbert Leser (1933–2014), Austrian political scientist
> Norbert Lynton (1927–2007), British art historian
> Norbert M. Samuelson (born 1936), American Jewish philosopher
> Norbert Wiener (1894-1964), American mathematician and philosopher
> *Others*
> 
> Norbert Casteret (1897–1987), French cave explorer
> Norbert Denef (born 1949), German victim's advocate
> Norbert Holl, German diplomat
> Norbert Holm (1895–1962), German soldier
> Norbert Kröcher (born 1950), German left-wing revolutionary
> Norbert Lossau (born 1962), German librarian
> *People with the surname*
> 
> Guillaume Norbert (born 1980), French footballer
> Ludwig Norbert (born 1983), French footballer
> 
> More than a few you ignoramus!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, Norbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Cecil!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has your white knighting paid off for you, Norbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; I get to abuse stupid assholes who pretend they're intelligent when in reality they're low class pile on maggots. You and your ilk INFEST these boards and it is a pleasure to give your flatusplatter the contempt it deserves!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


No, Norbert. I mean has your blatantly transparent attempt to come to the rescue of your female friends gotten you any action?  Lunazigrl says it hasn't for her.


----------



## Drummond

Carla_Danger said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> After just a few hours sleep and at 6.20am, I give you a brief response, I was invited on Thursday to give a speech about Political Strategy, this I agreed to and must deliver at 10am, I just have notes, as I have the intelligence to work just off my notes.
> 
> As you've spent months illustrating that you're obsessed with me, the rest of my day, at 12.15pm I must attend a luncheon that our party are giving for some of our friends in law enforcement.
> 
> I hope to be home for 2pm, I'll spend time with my children, until I have to attend a political meeting at 6pm, I hope this isn't a long affair, I hope to be home for 7.30pm.
> 
> That's roughly today's schedule for me, I've indulged your obsession with me thus.
> 
> *"It's not normal for you to be obsessed about it, no."
> *
> Is it normal for you to be obsessed about me, no.
> 
> *"Is there any way you can get some therapy?"
> *
> Is there any way for you to get some therapy? I hope so for your sake.
> 
> Now, you don't answer a question with a question, which is what you did. So, let's begin again, the questions I asked you, I'll number them and bold them to help you, you have reading comprehension problems, so I do this for your benefit, be grateful of my generosity. I'll make no other response to you on any other thing you comment.
> 
> Until you answer all these questions to peoples' satisfaction, I'll just keep re-posting them to you until you either answer them all or alternatively give up and abandon the thread. Many people are getting tired of the hypocritical double standards that your type exhibit, this refers to questions I-III below, questions IV and V should be easy to answer for anyone with even half a brain.
> 
> Should you post a one or two sentence response and/or just funny this post, then you just reinforce the existing opinion that you are an idiot and just a Troll.
> 
> *I. What do you think about The Skinhead calling Mindful a "Nazi slag" because like MOST people she doesn't agree with him?
> 
> II. What do you think about The Skinhead in general calling ALL and ANY female who doesn't agree with him a "slag"?
> III. Does this illustrate ANY sort of respect for women? Or does it illustrate a hatred of women?
> 
> IV. Why is a man in his mid-50s so OBSESSED with Transgenders? To the point that he's posted threads trashing the state of North Carolina and others because of it's laws?
> 
> V. Is it normal for men in their mid-50s to be OBSESSED with Transgenders, is it NORMAL for ANY man to be obsessed with little boys being "made" into little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
Click to expand...


Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?


----------



## Phoenall

Drummond said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
Click to expand...





YUUUUUP   and should be acted on by the mods so the message is loud and clear. Do it and you stop posting


----------



## Toro

Phoenall said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUUUUUP   and should be acted on by the mods so the message is loud and clear. Do it and you stop posting
Click to expand...


No it shouldn't. 

There has been much worse than this. 

This has always been a lightly moderated board. That's why many of us are here. 

If you can't take the heat, leave.  

There are lots of places that will protect your sensibilities.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Drummond said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
Click to expand...



That's what the search function is for, dummy. You can do a search with my screen name just the same.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Phoenall said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUUUUUP   and should be acted on by the mods so the message is loud and clear. Do it and you stop posting
Click to expand...




When the mods get here, we'll point out Lucy telling others to suck a Muslim dick.  lol


----------



## L.K.Eder

Tommy Tainant said:


> Does this mean we are all "on thin ice" ?


YOU ARE ON THE LIST!


----------



## L.K.Eder

gtopa1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who names their kid "Norbert?"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla bla removed
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



you forgot Norbert the Nark.


----------



## saveliberty

Drummond said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
Click to expand...


No, it constitutes FZ members hoping to get a thread booted to their domain.  Must be pretty boring down there.


----------



## Phoenall

Carla_Danger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUUUUUP   and should be acted on by the mods so the message is loud and clear. Do it and you stop posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the mods get here, we'll point out Lucy telling others to suck a Muslim dick.  lol
Click to expand...






 Do so, if it is what you do then it is not trolling or stalking......................................OOOOOPSSSSS


----------



## Carla_Danger

saveliberty said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for yet more intellectual discussion from you  remind me who stalks whom?
> 
> That's right it's you and Ravi that do the stalking. Hint, both of you seek professional psychological help, you're rapidly descending into borderline insanity.
> 
> Again, thank you for more intellectual discussion from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stalker here is you, and the person you stalk is Tommy.  You know darn good and well that I don't participate in your Muslim gang rape threads, crazy girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU idiot, I was stalked for months by your weird Trolls including you, that was before I was invisible, when you could click on my avatar and look at what threads I'd recently posted in, you can't do that now, you must rely on your other few Trolls PMing you telling you I'm in some thread that one of them has posted it.
> 
> Go and boil your head you screwball, you're also now being put back on ignore, so anymore responses from you you're just wasting your time you stupid black Fascist lesbian weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still click on your avatar and see where you've been posting, you idiot.
> 
> Look, here you are on the Transgender threads you love so much.  I think you need serious help with your mental problems. If you're not posting about Muslim gang rape, you and your crotch sniffin brigade are posting on transgender/LBGT issues.
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81153
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Does this constitute 'stalking' .. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it constitutes FZ members hoping to get a thread booted to their domain.  Must be pretty boring down there.
Click to expand...



Not since your thin skin has been absent...


----------



## saveliberty

Carla_Danger said:


> Not since your thin skin has been absent...



Gee, it was you guys doing all the melting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean we are all "on thin ice" ?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE ON THE LIST!
Click to expand...

Dont tell him Pike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coyote

*Thread closed pending a review and possible infractions....for a second I thought I walked into the Flame Zone here....*


----------

